# BB's Haul for the Weekend



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

So I went to the Greensboro Dog Show over the weekend, mainly for the new Owner Handler series, wasn't the best of weekend but at least we came away with some stuff.

Friday BB got Select Bitch and BOB Owner Handler, and the in the groups we got a 2nd place.

Saturday, we had the same judge for breed that I had for the Owner handler group on Friday, BB got BOS but was very close to getting BOB. The judge was very complimentary of her, so that was nice. We also got a third place in the Owner Handler group.

Sunday, was a repeat of BOS, but we got nothing in the groups. She should have gotten BOB as the other dog was behaving horribly.


----------

